
Senators sound alarm over Patriot Act extension - lotusleaf1987
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-pn-patriot-act-alarm-20110602,0,5848819.story
======
wccrawford
We haven't held our politicians responsible for decades. Why would we start
now?

